# Is it ok to stock up?



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

Its been over a month since my clown died of marine ich and the only fish in the tank my firefish has shown no signs of any problems. is it ok to assume that my tank is safe and i can add a fish or two now?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ich will still exist as long as a host is available where the ich has been introduced. It is safe to introduce a fish as long as the fish is in excellent health condition. Avoid any means of stressing the fish. Stress can only make the fish vulnerable to ich.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If you wish to try again make sure to only buy the healthiest of fish, no Petco stuff. You'll need fine specimens that can defend themselves if the Ich parasite is still in the water. A healthy fish can generally prevent a full blown attack with it's own immune system. Fish that have been compromised through stress, illness, weakness, old age, young, small, starved, etc.. can all succumb to Ich. Talk to your LFS (hopefully it is a quality place to begin with) and ask for healthy fish that have begun eating before you buy. They will be able to assist you better. Take a water sample to have them test the cleanliness of your setup as well. If there is any nitrIte, ammonia, or high nitrAte you could immediately weaken the fish and allow the Ich to begin anew.


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

well i guess im gonna have to wait then because my nitrates arent at ideal conditions right now. they arent exactly at the stress level but still not where i would like it. thanx for the help guys


----------

